# apartment rental wanted 2015



## helenco (Aug 25, 2014)

Looking to rent an apartment in Penang for a few months 2015 July aug sept. to get away from the cold winter of southern australia.
any advice re the pros and cons re beach side or city, I love to walk the beach, but I also love to eat out and eat at local foodis.
Semi retired
thanks for any tips given.
Helenco


----------

